# Media Markt 0% Finanzierung - Anzahlung notwendig ?



## addicTix (5. Oktober 2013)

Hallo,

ich habe eine Frage, und zwar hat ja Media Markt so eine Art Aktion, dass man sich etwas auf Raten kaufen kann mit 0% Finanzierung...
Wenn ich mir jetzt sagen wir ein Samsung Galaxy S4 für ~500€ auf Raten kaufen würde, müsste ich dann etwas anzahlen, z.B. 49€ oder so irgendwas ? Oder muss ich nur Raten bezahlen ?


MfG


----------



## keinnick (5. Oktober 2013)

So wie ich das lese gibt's da keine Anzahlung sondern der Kaufpreis wird in 10 gleichen Raten abgezahlt.


----------



## stefan79gn (5. Oktober 2013)

KEinnick sagt es treffend. Du zahlst keine Anzahlung sondern nur wenn du dies möchtest. Normalerweise fragen die MM Leute ja ob ne Anzahlung gewünsch wird.


----------

